# What is the best way to lighten skin... naturally?



## Flames.Fan (Aug 29, 2010)

i have a dark upper lip shadow where there is no hair and its really wierd whats the best way to lighten it naturally?
sorry lately i have no idea if this should go in skincare, or reccomendations?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 1, 2010)

I also have this, it drives me nuts. 


What do you mean by "Naturally?" Without laser treatment (that would do it) or without actual skin lightening treatments? Do you mean as in lemon juice or something?


----------



## claire87john (Feb 20, 2013)

Here’s what you’ll need: 1/4 c. dry rolled oats, blended to a powder-like consistency in a blender of food processor 3 T. organic plain yogurt (not sweetened!) 2 T. local honey (why local? Watch this and you’ll understand the importance of supporting your resident beekeepers!) 3 strawberries, mashed to a juicy pulp with a fork or food processor or blender

  	- Mix ingredients together and let stand for 10 minutes or so until it thickens up. I recommend popping the bowl in the fridge during this time so the mask feels extra cooling on the skin. (If it’s too runny, add a spoonful more of ground oatmeal.) Apply a thick coat to cleansed skin and sit back and relax. (No really, you gotta lay down with this mask on unless you want globs of it on the floor.) Recline and relax for 10 to 20 minutes and then rinse it off. For an extra boost of exfoliation, I prefer to scrub it off (gently!) with a wash cloth. Rinse well, tone and moisturize and then get to enjoying your glow-y, smooth complexion!


----------



## miss o (Apr 7, 2013)

I am Miss O, I woild like to say this to u.What ever you wee given by God u only have to know this.I am a white girl. I watch my friends desperate to be tanned, have blonde hair etc...I think the v.best lesson anyone can learn is thst u make the most of yr beauty.I think that I should love to be dark with brown eyes, I am not ever going to achieve that.Darling make the most of your skin . enhance it.Use ur colour&black  skin is yr beauty.x


----------



## therapeuticglam (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say most natural way of lightening skin may took some time for you to see the results. If you really to see fast results then why not try consulting a dermatologist to help you with your skin problems.


----------



## miss o (May 4, 2013)

I cannot belive that a barage of Black proud women have not agreed with me saying lightening ur skin in 2013 is backward. I find it sad that Amercia is like this.In London this is totally unheard of.U can not love anybody till u love yrself.Polish yr lovely skin,exfoliate&use those besutiful eyes to wear strong colour .B.W. Miss O


----------



## Liangjin Chen (Feb 17, 2014)

I do have some acne scars on the side of my face. I think I'll try eye rid serum. It's super affordable and make skin glowing.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 18, 2014)

miss o said:


> I cannot belive that a barage of Black proud women have not agreed with me saying lightening ur skin in 2013 is backward. I find it sad that Amercia is like this.In London this is totally unheard of.U can not love anybody till u love yrself.Polish yr lovely skin,exfoliate&use those besutiful eyes to wear strong colour .B.W. Miss O


  Miss o: I believe her actual question is a darkened spot above her lip that she is uncomfortable with. She is not trying to lighten her entire skin.... Let's not jump the gun and accuse people.    Btw I'm benefiting from all these posts as well.  I am very light skin Latina but one too many bad tanning summers has left me with some dark spots (usually where I've had a scar before) so I'm going to try this... Thanks all !


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi! You can use papaya face mask. Papaya is so good for skin. It contains many antioxidants and whitening properties too. Try to use green papaya or unripened I have read it is better than the ripe one. It contains enzyme that exfoliates skin and will help your skin  to produce newer and more young looking skin.


----------

